# exchange of tibia poly?



## peporter (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello coders, I need your help again. The surgeon did a tibia poly exchange status post a TKR due to cellulitis. He stated procedures as a Removal of implant: Reinsertion of tibial poly: Arthrotomy knee: Irrigation and debridement involving deep tissue.

Is replacement of the poly the same as a revision knee arthroplasty; one component? Can I bill using 27486 ? The surgeon did not call the procedure a revision only the exchange of the poly. 

I can post the surgical notes if needed. Thanks in advance for the help, Paula


----------



## mbort (Mar 11, 2009)

unfortunately the poly is not considered a component.  27486-52 would be the proper way to report this.

Mary, CPC,COSC


----------



## peporter (Mar 11, 2009)

Mary, thanks for the answer. I guess that is why he didn't say revision. I hope I'm correct in thinking that none of the other procedures are separately billable? That they are inclusive. I do appreciate all the help from you and the other ortho coders. Paula


----------



## mbort (Mar 11, 2009)

I would double check the CCI edits, but I do think you are correct.


----------

